# Homemade mix



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

Those of you that feed a homemade mouse mix, what do you feed? I'm looking to see if I could balance out my mouse diet anymore. Also, those of you that supplement pregnant mothers and babies, what do you feed? When I bred 5-6 years ago, I would add milk bone treats to their food.

My current mix:
-diamond dog food (chicken and rice, and grain free mixture)
-oats
-pearled barley
-dried rice
-rodent blocks
-dried noodles

Thanks!!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't feed a homemade mix but for supplementation, plain cooked eggs, plain cooked chicken, sunflower seeds, mealworms, milkbones and dog food are great choices. Peanut butter is one too though it's better to mix it with a bit of water or vegetable oil to make it thinner so the mice won't choke.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

With your mix you just want to be careful they don't go for the lower nutritional things above the others

Mine for example would go straight after the oats and turn their noses up at the blocks and so it can be hard to make sure they are getting the correct nutrition

My main supplementation is cat food (not too much but its pretty high protein and a bit higher fat so doesn't need too much) and live mealworms that I breed


----------

